# HOLY BALLS - 50-80% off ?!?! Sonic Electronics is going nuts!



## ANT

Kicker 11S12L34 (11S12L3-4) 800W 12" Dual 4 ohm Solo-Baric L3 Subwoofer/Sub	
Kicker 11S12L34 11S12L3 4 800W 12" Dual 4 Ohm Solo Baric L3 Subwoofer Sub | eBay


Kicker 11S12L34 (11S12L3-4) 800W 12" Dual 4 ohm Solo-Baric L3 Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883341041

Dual SD12 500W Sub Woofer 12" Single 4 ohm SD Series Car Audio Subwoofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290886383950

RE Audio XTX 1500.1 2000W Mini Monoblock Full Digital Class D Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360622523657

FLI Audio FA10-F1 (fa10f1) 10" Single 4-Ohm Acid Series Car Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300876183936

FLI Audio FA12-F1 (fa12f1) 12" Dual 2-Ohm Acid Series Car Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883344430

Rockford Fosgate R300-4 300W Prime Series 4-Channel Class AB Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889607722

Kicker 11S15L34 (11SL15L3-4) 1000W 15" Dual 4 ohm Solo-Baric L3 Car Subwoofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883346237

Kicker TCVT82 (10TCVT82) 400W 8" 2 ohm Comp VT Loaded Subwoofer Box/Enclosure	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625808597

Kicker TC104 (10TC104) Single 10" 4 ohm Comp Series Subwoofer Loaded Truck Box	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883350055

Kicker 11S15L32 (11SL15L3-2) 1000W 15" Dual 2 ohm Solo-Baric L3 Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883351302

RE Audio XTX-800.4 800W 4-Channel Full Range Digital XTX Power Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360622519986

Boston Acoustics G110PD 800W 10" GTuned Series Loaded Subwoofer Enclosure	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360615471552

Kicker DS12L32 (11DS12L32) Loaded Dual 12" Solo-Baric L3 Subwoofer Enclosure/Box	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625813031

Kicker 10C128 (10C12-8) 12" Single 8 ohm Competition Car Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889618686

Kicker VS12L32 (11VS12L32) 12" 2 ohm Solo-Baric L3 Loaded Subwoofer Enclosure	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883355535

Kenwood KFC-W254MRW (KFCW25MRW) 700W 10" Single 4 ohm Marine Boat Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889621182

Crunch P1-1050.2 1000W 2-Channel Class A/B Power One Series Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883357727

Boston Acoustics G112PD 800W Dual 12" Ported GTuned Loaded Subwoofer Enclosure	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883360271

Cerwin-Vega STEALTH1200.1 1200W Monoblock STEALTH Class D Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889626747

Audiobahn ATB12AJ 12" Amplified Ported Flat Bottomed Cylinder Sub Enclosure	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360622521737

Sony XS-GS120LD (xsgs129ld) 1500W 12" Dual 4 ohm GS Series Car Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625827181

Kicker 10C104 (10C10-4) 300W 10" Single 4 ohm Competition Comp Car Subwoofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883364744

Power Acoustik P3-10W (P310W) 2000W 10" Dual 2 ohm P3 Car Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625830032

Cerwin-Vega Stroker 1000 STKR1000.1 1000W Monoblock Class GH Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889633240

Kicker S10L34 (S10L3-4) 800W 10" Dual 4 ohm Solo-Baric L3 Car Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883368045

Kicker 11S12L32 (11S12L3-2) 800W 12" Dual 2 ohm Solo-Baric L3 Car Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889636537

Power Acoustik P2-10W (P210W) 10" Dual 4 ohm P2 Car Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625836277

Power Acoustik P2-12W (P212W) 1400W 12" Dual 4 ohm P2 Car Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889639741

Audiobahn ATB10AJ 100W 10" Amplified Ported Cylinder Subwoofer Enclosure Box	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883372881

VIBE Audio BlackBox Stereo 2 (BBSTEREO2) 2-Channel Class AB Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300882805293

MTX TNP212D2 Dual 12" Amplified Terminator Loaded Subwoofer Enclosure System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625841136

Kicker 10C108 (10C10-8) 300W 10" Single 8 ohm Comp Series Car Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625842090

Kicker S10L32 (S10L3-2) 800W 10" Dual 2 ohm Solo-Baric L3 Car Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883377310

MB Quart ONX1.2000D 2000W ONYX Series Class D Monoblock Power Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889648250

RE Audio RFX12D4 190W 12" Dual 4 ohm RFX Series Car Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889650026

MTX RTL12-44 (RTL1244) 12" Dual 4 ohm Road Thunder RTL Car Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625846291

Rockford Fosgate P500-1BD 500W Punch Monoblock Class BD Power Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883380880

Rockford Fosgate P3D2-10 (P3D210) 10" Dual 4 Ohm Punch P3 Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625848005

RE Audio SEX15D2 (SEX15-D2) 15" Dual 2 ohm SE-X Series Car Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889654823

Pioneer TS-SWX310 (tsswx310) 12" Shallow Series Preloaded Subwoofer Enclosure	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889656388

Rockford Fosgate P500-4 500W Punch Series 4-Channel Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625852862

Rockford Fosgate P3D4-10 (P3D410) 10" Dual 4 ohm Punch P3 Car Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625853818

Rockford Fosgate R2SD2-12 500W 12" Prime Stage 2 Shallow Mount Car Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625854840

Alpine SWE-12S4 (swe12s4) 12" Single 4-Ohm Type-E Series Car Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889662022

Boss CX2500D 2500W Class D Monoblock Chaos Exxtreme Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625858037

Kicker ZX500.1 (11ZX500.1) 500W Class D Monoblock ZX Power Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889665486

Rockford Fosgate T1D410 (T1D4-10) 1200W 10" Dual 4 ohm T1 Power Car Subwoofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889666419

Boss CE702 700W Chaos Epic Series 2-Channel Power Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625860387

Orion 2010-HCCA124 4000W 12" Dual 4 ohm Competition HCCA Series Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883394762

Kicker 10C154 (10C15-4) 500W 15" Single 4 ohm Competition Comp Car Subwoofer/Sub	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889692614

Boss CX550 800W 2-Channel Chaos Exxtreme Series Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889693472

Dual XDMA6630 In-Dash CD/CD-RW/MP3 Car Stereo Receiver/Head Unit w/ Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290886385813

Kenwood KVT-516 In-Dash 7" Touchscreen DVD/CD/MP3 Car Receiver/Head Unit	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889695015

Power Acoustik PD-762B 7" Touchscreen DVD/MP3/DivX Car Receiver w/ Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625890283

Kenwood KDC-BT852HD In-Dash CD/MP3/WMA Car Receiver w/Bluetooth/HD Radio/Pandora	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300877185142

Dual XML8100 In-Dash Digital Media Receiver w/ Built-in iPod Dock & AM/FM Radio	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883420120

Planet Audio P9720 In-Dash DVD, CD, MP3 Receiver w/ 7" Touchscreen LCD Monitor	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625892696

Kenwood KDC-HD552U (KDCHD552U) In-Dash CD Car Stereo Receiver w/ HD Radio	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625893581

JVC KD-R730BT (KDR730BT) MP3/CD/USB Car Stereo Receiver w/ Pandora & Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625894454

JVC KD-R530 In-Dash Car Stereo Receiver w/ USB, iPod Control & Pandora Control	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889703552

Soundstream VIR-8300NR 8.3" LCD Touchscreen DVD/MP3/USB Car Receiver/Head Unit	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883425126

Eclipse AVN4430 In-Dash DVD/CD/MP3/WMA/USB Receiver w/ Tom-Tom GPS & Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625897586

JVC KD-X50BT (KDX50BT) In-Dash Car Stereo Digital Media Receiver w/ Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883427157

JVC KD-AVX77 In-Dash DVD/CD/MP3/WMA Car Stereo Receiver w/ Wireless Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883428200

Power Acoustik PD-622NB 6.2" Inteq Touchscreen LCD Car Receiver w/ Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889709832

Power Acoustik PD-650B 6-1/2" DVD/MP3 LCD Touchscreen Car Receiver w/ Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889717638

Parrot Asteroid In-Dash 3.2" AM/FM/USB Car Stereo Receiver/Head Unit w/ GPS Nav	

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625906519
Oxygen Audio oCar In-Dash iPhone 4/4S Docking Car Stereo Receiver/Head Unit	

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883437050

Jensen VM9115 In-Dash 7" Touchscreen CD/DVD/MP3 Car Receiver w/ USB iPod Control	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625908348

Power Acoustik PTID-6250 In-Dash Double DIN 6.2" Touchscreen Car Stereo Receiver	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889722039

Pyle PLD33MU In-Dash 3" LCD Monitor DVD/CD/MP3 Car Stereo Receiver/Head Unit	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625909502

Dual XDVD1262 In-Dash 6.2" Double DIN DVD/MP3/WMA Car Stereo Receiver	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300880939044

Clarion NX602 In-Dash 6.2" DVD/MP3/USB/NAV Touchscreen Car Receiver w/ Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625910855

Power Acoustik PD-710 In-Dash 7" LCD Touchscreen CD/DivX Car Stereo Receiver	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883441327

Kenwood KDC-BT848U In-Dash CD/MP3 Car Receiver w/ Bluetooth & Color LCD Display	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625912005

Pioneer DEH-7300BT In-Dash CD/MP3 Car Stereo Receiver w/ Built-in Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883442768

Clarion FZ502 In-Dash MP3, WMA, AAC Digital Media Receiver w/ Built-in Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883443613

Power Acoustik PD-650 In-Dash 6-1/2" DVD/MP3 LCD Touchscreen Car Receiver	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889729892

Clarion CZ202 In-Dash CD/MP3/USB Car Receiver/Head Unit w/ Pandora Control	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883445445

Boss BV7948B In-Dash 3.6" DVD/MP3/CD Car Stereo Receiver/Head Unit w/ Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883446276

Scosche SCDBTA60 In-Dash CD/MP3/USB Car Stereo Receiver w/ A2DP Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883447056

Clarion NX501 In-Dash Double DIN 6.2" LCD Touchscreen DVD Receiver w/ Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889733976

Clarion VX401 6.2" In-Dash Double DIN Touchscreen Monitor Receiver w/ Bluetooth	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625922532

Clarion CMD6 Watertight Marine CD/MP3/WMA/AAC Boat Receiver with USB Input	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889737013

Clarion M109 Marine CD, MP3, WMA Receiver/Head Unit w/ Front Panel Aux Input	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889738542

Clarion M309-RB Marine CD/MP3/AAC Receiver w/ USB, AUX Input & CeNet Control	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889738967

MB Quart NKF116A 6-1/2" 2-Way Nautic Series Coaxial Marine Speakers System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290889739919

Clarion CMG1720R 7" 2-Way Water Resistant Coaxial Marine Boat Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625930272

Polk Audio MM461p 4" x 6" 2-way Mobile Monitor MM Series Plate Car Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300883454614

Bazooka MT8002B (MT8002BS) 8" Wakeboard Tower Marine Boat Tubbie Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290876856952

Bazooka MT-8252WS White 5.25" Marine Wakeboard Tower Speakers + 2 Speaker Pods	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625935796

Bazooka MT8002W (MT8002WS) 8" Marine Wakeboard Tower Boat Speakers Tubbies	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360625936983

Boss MRWT69W 6" x 9" Marine Waketower Boat Speaker System (Priced Individually)	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891181869

Bazooka MT8002CHW Marine 8" White Compression Horn Wakeboard Tower Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884627838

Boss MRWT8B 8" 2-Way Marine Waketower Full Range Boat Speaker System (Black)	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627132786

FLI Audio FA4-F1 (FA4F1) 240W 4" 5-Way AciD Series Coaxial Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884629452

FLI Audio FA57-F1 (FA57F1) 360W 5" x 7" 5-Way AciD Coaxial Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891184852

Boston Acoustics SC85 5" x 7" Low-Profile 2-way Full Range Car Coaxial Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627135022

Dual TS69 6" x 9" 4-Way illumiNITE Coaxial Car Speaker System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627137904

FLI Audio FA5-F1 (FA5F1) 5-1/4" 5-Way AciD Coaxial 5.25" Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891188439

NVX NSP46 4" x 6" 2-Way N-Series Coaxial Car Speakers System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891189348

NVX NSP68 6" x 8" 2-Way N-Series Coaxial Car Speakers System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884633931

NVX NSP69 6" x 9" 2-Way N-Series Coaxial Car Speaker System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627140804

NVX NSP4 4" 2-Way N-Series Coaxial Car Speaker System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891196442

NVX NSP525 5-1/4" 2-Way N-Series Coaxial Car Speakers System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300874663008

NVX NSP65 6-1/2" 2-Way N-Series Coaxial Car Speaker System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891197296

Focal 690-CVX (690cvx) 320W 6" x 9" Polyglass 2-Way Coaxial Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627149531

Hifonics ZRX65CX 1500W 6-1/2" 2-Way Zeus Series Coaxial 6.5" Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884641797

Dual TS65 6-1/2" 4-Way illumiNITE Series Coaxial Car Speaker System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891199614

Pioneer TS-G1043R 240W 4" 2-Way G-Series Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884642819

Pioneer TS-G1343R (TSG1343R) 5-1/4" 2-way G Coaxial 5.25" Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884644496

MB Quart ONX116 6-1/2" ONYX Series 2-way Coaxial 6.5" Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627153306

MB Quart ONX216 6-1/2" ONYX 2-way Component 6.5" Car Stereo Speaker System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884645491

Kenwood KFC-1094PS (KFC1094PS) 4" 3-Way Performance Coaxial Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884645926

MB Quart PVL 216 6-1/2" 2-Way Premium Convertible Component 6.5" Car Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884646548

MB Quart FTB 169 (FTB169) 6" x 9" 2-Way Formula Coaxial Car Stereo Speaker	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627155326

NEW MB Quart ONX 169 (ONX169) 6" x 9" 120W 3-way Coaxial Car Speaker System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884647553

Autotek ATX6.5CX (6.5CX) 6-1/2" 2-Way ATX Coaxial 6.5" Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300872883933

RE Audio REX6.9 (REX69) 6" x 9" 2-Way X-Series Coaxial Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884662838

RE Audio REX5.7 (REX57) 250W 5" x 7" 2-Way X Coaxial Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884663264

MB Quart ONX110 140W 4" 2-Way ONYX Series Coaxial Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891224843

Autotek ATX4CX 500W 4" 2-Way Evolution Series Coaxial Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627178285

Hifonics ZRXLP65CX 6-1/2" 2-Way Low Profile Zeus Coaxial Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884664477

JL Audio C3-650 Evolution C3 6-1/2" 2-way Component Car Stereo Speakers System	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627179692

Autotek ATX35CX 3-1/2" 2-Way Evolution Series Coaxial 3.5" Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884665147

Crunch CRS5.25CX 5-1/4" 2-Way Crunch Series Coaxial 5.25" Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884665536

MB Quart FKB 116 (FKB116) 6-1/2" 2-Way Formula Coaxial 6.5" Car Stereo Speakers	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891227508

JENSEN JS652 6-1/2" 2-way Car Speakers, 6.5" 350w PAIR!	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884666331

Boston Acoustics G112PS 400W 12" GTuned Series Loaded Subwoofer/Sub Enclosure	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884666711

Power Acoustik AKIT-8G (AKIT8) 8 Gauge Complete Amplifier/Amp Installation Kit	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884667287

RE Audio WK-0A (wk0a) 1/0 AWG Complete Amplifier/Amp Installation Wiring Kit	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884667683

e2 E400 by Scosche 6.5mm (8 Gauge) Complete Amplifier Installation Wiring Kit	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891229979

Power Acoustik AKIT-2G 2 Gauge AWG Complete Car Amplifier/Amp Installation Kit	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627184676

The InstallBay AK8 Complete 8 AWG Gauge Amplifier/Amp Installation Wiring Kit	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627185694

Raptor Amp Kit ISPKBL4-4CH Complete 4 Gauge Amplifier Installation Wiring Kit	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891231903

Power Acoustik PC2.0F 2.0 Farad Digital Power Stiffening Car Audio Capacitor/Cap	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884670376

Power Acoustik PCX-3F (PCX3F) 3.0 Farad Digital Car Audio Capacitor/Cap	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627187350

The Install Bay IB-CAP1F (IBCAP1F) 1.0 Farad Digital Car Capacitor Cap	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884672034

Precision Power PPI C.10F 10 Farad Digital Power Car Audio Capacitor/Cap	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300884672476

Belva BB1D 1.0 Farad Car Audio Power Capacitor/Cap w/ Digital Red Display	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627745701

Belva BB3000D 1800W RMS BB Series Class D Monoblock Power Car Amplifier/Amp	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891706856

Belva BCMDVR.1 Rear-View Mirror w/4.3" LCD & Recording Camera DVR	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300880021529

Belva BarCam221 Universal Rear View Backup License Plate Camera w/Night Vision	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360626793785

Single 12" Sealed 3/4" MDF Car Sub Woofer Enclosure Box w/Polyfil (1.21 Cu Ft.)	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300885083046

10" Sealed 3/4" MDF Single Subwoofer/Sub Enclosure Box (0.77 Cubic Feet)	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627750577

BELVA BAK42 Bangin' Bass Complete 4 Gauge Amplifier/Amp Wiring Kit w/ RCA Cable	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300885084723

BELVA Bangin' Bass BAK02 0/1 Gauge Amplifier/Amp Install Kit w/ 2-Chan RCA Cable	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627753585

3.5mm AUX Auxiliary Cord Cable - iPod/iPhone/Android Phone/iPad/MP3 2 Car Stereo	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300885086331

NVX NSW104 350W RMS 10" Dual 4 ohm N-Series Car Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627745106

NVX NSW124 350W RMS 12" Dual 4 ohm N-Series Car Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627756621

NVX SDBP40 40 Sq Ft Bulk Pack Entire Car Sound Dampening (Ten 18" x 32" Sheets)	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290891721255

NVX VSW124 600W RMS 12" Dual 4 ohm VSW Series Car Subwoofer/Sub Woofer	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627761865

NVX XCAP10H True 10 Farad Stiffening Hybrid Capacitor/Cap w/ Digital Display	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627762403

NVX XBBR Digital Bass Restoration Sound Processor w/ High Output Voltage	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360627763871


----------



## toysareforboys

DIYMA said:


> Orion 2010-HCCA124 4000W 12" Dual 4 ohm Competition HCCA Series Subwoofer/Sub
> Orion 2010 HCCA124 4000W 12" Dual 4 Ohm Competition Hcca Series Subwoofer Sub 093207061486 | eBay


Is it a totally fake sale?!?! Their supposed super insane sale price is more expensive then a bunch of other dealers REGULAR price??? SALE? lol

Orion HCCA122 12" Car Subwoofer 4000 Watt Dual 2 Ohm Voice Coil Hcca 122 New 093207052552 | eBay

-Jamie M.


----------



## sbcaprice305

I don't see any deals. 

Is there a code to get the above items for under what other companies are selling them for?


----------



## Frasier

:inquisitive: Everything I've checked has been a little higher than Amazon's price...


----------



## toysareforboys

Frasier said:


> :inquisitive: Everything I've checked has been a little higher than Amazon's price...


Who posted this garbage fake sale stuff?? They should be reported to an admin!!

-Jamie M.


----------



## emperorjj1

toysareforboys said:


> Who posted this garbage fake sale stuff?? They should be reported to an admin!!
> 
> -Jamie M.


the admin posted it. so if u want report away


----------



## toysareforboys

emperorjj1 said:


> the admin posted it. so if u want report away


hahaha!

Well, then I'm not sure it'd do any good. Maybe sonic sponsors diyma??

-Jamie M.


----------



## SkizeR

toysareforboys said:


> hahaha!
> 
> Well, then I'm not sure it'd do any good. Maybe sonic sponsors diyma??
> 
> -Jamie M.


theyre a vendor here...


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

lame.


----------



## thomasluke

Hey as long as Ant made a couple dollars off of the ad...Hopefully anyway.


----------



## cobraa

freakin lame.....


----------

